# File system used by a TiVo's hard drive would be...



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

I gotta quick question... what file system does the HD of a S2DT use FAT32 or NTFS... I'm asking because I got a 400gb HD I wana put in the DT I have but I know i will probably have to format the 400 first before I transfer everything to it from the existing 80gb hd so what file system should I format the 400gb under NTFS or FAT32 or something else I'm unaware of ? Thx in advance.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

It is called - MFS (Media File System). Take a look at the Upgrade and Underground forums. There are a number of utilities and CD's available to set up HD's for use in TiVo DVRs.

Michael


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Something else you are unaware of, they use their own filesystem.

You're going to need a copy of Instant Cake or something like that.

Run over to the upgrade forum and someone will be able to set you on the right path.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Well the 400gb came out of a tivo 540 single tuner system... so it should be already be formatted with the MFS but if I just delete all contents and not the MFS partition can I just do a copy from from the 80gb to the 400gb which should copy everything over to make it work like the tibo image , favorites shows etc...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Using mfstools or other tools will format the drive*, or overwrite the partitions there. 

* it doesn't really "format" the drive. The process of writing the system to it (from another drive or and image) overwrites anything or nothing that was there before, with data or empty space form the original, plus of the -x option is used form an image or unexpanded original drive, it will add new partitions and marry them to the system.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> I gotta quick question... what file system does the HD of a S2DT use FAT32 or NTFS... I'm asking because I got a 400gb HD I wana put in the DT I have but I know i will probably have to format the 400 first before I transfer everything to it from the existing 80gb hd so what file system should I format the 400gb under NTFS or FAT32 or something else I'm unaware of ? Thx in advance.


Fat32 is used by Windows 95 oSR2, 98, 98SE and ME.
NTFS is used by Windows NT, 2000 etc.
Both Fat32 and NTFS can be used by Windows XP.

Tivo units do not use the Windows Operating System. They use a Linux based System.

In the System used, it is known as MFS.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Well the 400gb came out of a tivo 540 single tuner system... so it should be already be formatted with the MFS but if I just delete all contents and not the MFS partition can I just do a copy from from the 80gb to the 400gb which should copy everything over to make it work like the tibo image , favorites shows etc...


Thx for all the input but assuming I dont mess with the partition and I just delete all the data from the 400 could I then safely copy everything from the 80 to the 400 and then plug the 400 into my tivo and be good to go ? Since both drive are using the MFS and the image etc will be getting copied fro mthe 80 to the 400.

Thx


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Thx for all the input but assuming I dont mess with the partition and I just delete all the data from the 400 could I then safely copy everything from the 80 to the 400 and then plug the 400 into my tivo and be good to go ? Since both drive are using the MFS and the image etc will be getting copied fro mthe 80 to the 400.
> 
> Thx


No, using the hard drive image/data from a "540" won't work in a DT - it's a completely different architecture. You should really do some research at the upgrade forum and learn about things like mfstools, mfslive, hinsdale, weaknees and the right way to upgrade a tivo.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Thx for all the input but assuming I dont mess with the partition and I just delete all the data from the 400 could I then safely copy everything from the 80 to the 400 and then plug the 400 into my tivo and be good to go ? Since both drive are using the MFS and the image etc will be getting copied fro mthe 80 to the 400.
> 
> Thx


Dude - like others are saying - this is not a simple format and copy thing. These are not word docs but tightly integrated data files holding the video and several other partitions for the OS and apps etc..

just go to the upgrade forum and find the sticky on how you do this. search for Hinsdale guide. It is easy to follow steps but they are nothing like what you do with a windows PC


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In short:
You treat the 400 GB drive as blank, since the OS or MFS structure from its 540 use is useless on the DT.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

MungoJerrie said:


> No, using the hard drive image/data from a "540" won't work in a DT - it's a completely different architecture. You should really do some research at the upgrade forum and learn about things like mfstools, mfslive, hinsdale, weaknees and the right way to upgrade a tivo.


Your not getting what I'm asking... what I'm saying is deleteing everything from the 400 meaning image and all so all thats left on the 400 is a MFS partition then after thats done copy all data from the DT 80 drive which include the image etc to the 400 then putting it in the DT... that should in theory work since all tivos as i understand them use the MFS partition and everything the DT needs is being copied from the 80 to the 400... understand now ?

Edit : Either way if I had to I supposed I could blank out the 400 all together including the partition and just "s;ave" it in the DT as a secondary drive but I'd rather not do that because of extra heat and power issues...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

NO, you cannot just copy the stuff. You need to image the drive. Are you deaf or something?


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Arcady said:


> NO, you cannot just copy the stuff. You need to image the drive. Are you deaf or something?


I'm sorry what you sayd I didnt catch that think my being deaf might have something to do with that... and regrdless of wether or not people think I'm being thickheaded right now youve no right to be rude to me like that...


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

As said above, just ignore what's already on the 400GB drive. It will be overwritten when you copy the 80GB drive to it, and you don't need to do anything special to wipe it.

You do have to use a special program to copy the drive -- you can't use the standard Linux or Windows utilities, nor drive copy utilities like Ghost. See the upgrade forum here for details.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> I'm sorry what you sayd I didnt catch that think my being deaf might have something to do with that... and regrdless of wether or not people think I'm being thickheaded right now youve no right to be rude to me like that...


Possibly the fact that many of us have told you over and over and over that you cannot just copy the files over. You need to go to the upgrade forum and get information about using a program specifically designed for the purpose of preping the drive for use in a Tivo.

We get exactly what you're talking about and trying to do, and it can't be done.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> I'm sorry what you sayd I didnt catch that think my being deaf might have something to do with that... and regrdless of wether or not people think I'm being thickheaded right now youve no right to be rude to me like that...


why is it rude to question your just ignoring many people telling you you cannot just copy the files, *and giving you the correct thing to do*

The MFS file system only exists for TiVo's. it is a modifeied ext2 file system that exists only in the UNIX/LINUX world. None of this is even remotely close to the winodws or mac world for that matter.

But go ahead, put the current TiVo drive in your PC and boot into windows. Perhaps you can then explain to us why the drive no longer boots correctly in your TiVo.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Andy, you should just go buy a copy of InstantCake for your DT. That will make this much simpler.

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...Category_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=93


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

It would be better if you looked around the upgrade forum but all you really need is to follow these instructions:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

You really do not need to buy anything (this assumes your current 80 gig drive is still working), but will need several items which are all outlined in the instructions. I have used these instructions 2X with no problems.

Good Luck,


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wolflord11 said:


> Fat32 is used by Windows 95 oSR2, 98, 98SE and ME.
> NTFS is used by Windows NT, 2000 etc.
> Both Fat32 and NTFS can be used by Windows XP.
> 
> ...


Actually they use the Linux based ext2 file system for the software partitions. MFS is proprietary file system designed by TiVo (i.e. nothing to do with Linux) and is only used for storage of video, metadata and other multimedia assets.

Dan


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Oh, and for completeness, Linux systems can and do use FAT and FAT32 file systems. Some can even handle NTFS.


----------



## pyrodrake (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, I know this is a dead thread, but I just have a quick question from anyone willing to answer. Now, if the hard drive from TiVO has a file system of MSF, what does a Windows or Linux system show if you manually edit the partition table to be Ext{2 or 3}, NTFS, FAT32, or FAT16? Along the same lines, are there any programs that would allow the drive to be "read" by Windows or Linux (like Ext2 IFS for Windows)?

Honestly, it's something I would try myself, however I don't have a TiVO myself, and am researching a few things for my friend, who, unfortunately, won't let me take his TiVO hard drive and mess around with it. I can't imagine why... >


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you manually edit the partition table to be something it is not, you'll read garbage. MFS is not like any standard file system. I could imagine a program designed to read MFS under Windows, but don't know of any. The closest perhaps is WinMFS - perhaps you could build on that.

You could find one of the various "images" of a TiVo drive, load that onto a spare hard disk and play.

This discussion might be better held in the Underground section of the forum. Or go look at the forums at deal database dot com (the URL for that site is censored here.)


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sigh - 
you could look at ext2 file systems on the Tivo drive from Linux and some windows utilities.
The MFS system is full of encrypted data so nothing will read it correctly without dealing with the encryption first.

This is not the correct forum for asking such questions.


for those just wanting to upgrade the hard drive size in a TiVo go to the upgrade forum here and follow the directions.


----------

